# Carroll County Club Seeks (2) New Members



## Volsguy (Jul 21, 2017)

875+ acres in Carroll County, QDM managed property. Adjoining clubs have also implemented QDM rules and the positive results are being realized. Headwaters of Wolf Creek splits our property pretty much down the middle. Plenty of Deer and Turkey. Membership dues are 600.00... Camper spots available but no elect/water available. Convenient to Hwy 5/Hwy 166 on the east side....Jones Mill Road and Hutchinson Ferry Road on the west side of the property. Plenty of creek bottoms and hardwood ridges. Some clear-cut that was never re-planted. Tons of 17+ years planted Pines that have been thinned. Gas line runs through property on the west side. Deer limits enforced with 2 bucks (one must be trophy size 4 on one side w/min15" spread) and up to 3 Does allowed....No yearling deer allow to be harvested. A full membership is 18 to 19 members.
Please email me at gcf1059@yahoo.com if you are interested in seeing the property...or you can call Jim at 678 665-8553 and leave message with Jim.

We are setting dates (Saturdays and/or Sundays) that we will be meeting potential new members to show the property.


----------



## hambone76 (Jul 26, 2017)

Great hunting in this area. You wont be disappointed!


----------



## gator32425 (Aug 9, 2017)

do you have any opening


----------

